# I will have to Trump with Wisconsin



## ironchefkitchen (May 24, 2013)

In addition to many fantastic micro and nano brews 

spotted cow

capital beer

New Glarus Brewing Company

etc etc etc

Milwaukee is known as the "beer capital of the world." Pabst, Schlitz, Miller, and Blatz are all made in Milwaukee, WI

City Brewing Company La Crosse; Jacob Leinenkugel Brewing Company Chippewa Falls; 

Now I will admit to sitting down to a Corona or a Sympatico with a lime wedge.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 24, 2013)

Cool...........cheers and have some for me , I can't anymore.......


----------



## brewcitysmoker (Jul 6, 2013)

Milwaukee born and bred here! Don't forget Lakefront and MKE Brewing Co.! I also have a soft spot in my heart for Stevens Point Brewery too, they're doing some great specialty beers now too!


----------



## ted (Aug 18, 2013)

Mmm, you should mention some good beers from Wisconsin!


----------



## dls1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Edited by DaveOmak


----------



## daveomak (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## dls1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Morning Dave,

Have a good day.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks dls......    Hope we all  have a good one..... 

Dave


----------

